# Happy birthday "susaneckert"



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey SUSAN!!!! Have a wonderful Birthday!!!! How are those two babies doing??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We're here wishing you the best birthday ever!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope You Have A Great Day!!! arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2: Happy Birthday Susan! :clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Susan!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing you the Happiest of Days for Your Birthday.*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great birthday and year!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happppy Brithday! 

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Susan!! How about some new photos of Yoda and Leia to celebrate??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Susan! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan,
Have a great birthday 

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Susan!! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy birthday. Did you say Yoda turns two today too? Did you notice I got four t's in a row for you?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN! MAKE THIS A DAY OF CELEBRATION!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Susan! I agree, new pix of your little fur babies would be nice to see. Hope you have a great day!


----------

